# Samba dns_update error



## JakeWill (Jul 6, 2018)

Urgent help...
When I run the samba_service service, I get the error "Failed dns update - with error code 29"


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 6, 2018)

Sorry, but just sharing an error message is hardly enough to even make educated guesses about what the cause of the problem might be.

What FreeBSD version do you use and what Samba version, how did you install Samba (using the ports collection or did you simply run `pkg install sambaxx`)?.

If you did install the port then can you share your configuration (`make showconfig`)?

Also: how did you configure AD usage (assuming you are using Active Directory)? And against what Window environment?

OR, also possible (and a good example of why you need to be much more specific): maybe you're not using AD at all but only configured DNS updates? So how did you set that one up, maybe used the dns proxy option?

Maybe consider sharing some relevant parts of your smb4.conf file.


----------

